
Open Data Portals by Country - Someone
https://www.opendatasoft.com/a-comprehensive-list-of-all-open-data-portals-around-the-world/
======
jarofgreen
I think I've seen this before - I think this is an old list. Yeah, the blog
post for this is from 2015.

With data sets like this, the question is always what do you do to keep these
up to date? Well done for putting in the work in the first place but with no
attention paid to updates it just gets stale.

I'm familiar with this problem due to my work on
[https://opentechcalendar.co.uk/](https://opentechcalendar.co.uk/) \- a list
of tech events in the UK - and some other projects I'm currently working on. I
already have some tricks to help with this.

So I am honestly interested in answers to this question - if you maintain a
data set like this, how do you do so? And how do you keep it refreshed?
Thanks,

~~~
nterpo
Hi, I'm the guy maintaining the dataset. There are two ways the dataset is
updated : people can use a Google Form to add a portal are signal a mistake in
one records, that form seeds a spreadsheet which is a scheduled source for the
dataset (the OpenDataSoft data platform makes it really easy to schedule the
sourcing of data). The second way is just to update the data by hand because a
lot of people just prefer to send us emails.

So the dataset is always up-to-date :
[https://data.opendatasoft.com/explore/dataset/open-data-
sour...](https://data.opendatasoft.com/explore/dataset/open-data-
sources%40public/table/)

